
Did Apple Just Give Up? - musha68k
https://medium.com/@se4nn/wtf-happened-at-apple-4a27e55c3c31#.lu2mromba
======
intopieces
>This is what I think is happening at Apple. Now some of you may disagree,
because you’re still Apple fanboys

Because if you disagree with me, it can only be because you're blinded by your
loyalty, not because your experience is different from mine.

Beyond that, I have a genuine question: why are users so stupid? If it's so
obvious to this person that Apple's UI is a series of design failures, why do
users continue to buy them, year after year? Both as brand new devices and as
replacements for broken ones, otherwise rational individuals continue to
purchase substandardly designed products.

~~~
anonbanker
blind devotion to a product long-past its prime. that's my explanation why
users are stupid.

Why did people watch Happy Days long after it started to suck? Fonzie Jumping
the Shark was two seasons into the pain. But it didn't lose ratings until that
episode.

What's popular is not always good. and what's good is not always popular.

~~~
intopieces
"People enjoy things that I find substandard so they must be of lower
intelligence."

I'll answer my own question: Users aren't stupid, they just have priorities
that differ than those of technology bloggers.

Dismissing your users is an excellent way to ship a frustrating product. Apple
has done the opposite, but the use-cases between the masses and the tech elite
have drifted far enough that those who don't work on Apple's UX team can drive
clicks using smug elitism -- the yin to the 'Apple Fanboy' yang.

~~~
anonbanker
so, instead of acknowledging my response in any way, you create a strawman,
then answer your own question you made up?

why not just edit the grandparent post, rather than waste time with a
response?

Try again: are you really mystified by mob mentality?

~~~
intopieces
The question was more rhetorical, an extension of the implication raised in
the article that I wholeheartedly disagree with. Assuming that users are
'stupid' en masse sidesteps questions of usability instead of analyzing what
is users actual prefer in their UX.

"Mob mentality" is that assumption. Customers are more than capable of
returning their devices to the carrier if they really dislike their devices.
They can also sell them, and many do.

But many more do not. Apple's OS is not broken, this blogger just hasn't taken
the time to research why people prefer something he doesn't.

~~~
anonbanker
that's a lot of words to say "yes, in fact, I _am_ mystified by the dynamics
of mobs".

------
PhantomGremlin
If Gruber wrote this, it might actually get traction at Apple.

IMO the peak for a company is when they build a grandiose edifice, e.g. the
Apple spaceship campus. It's downhill from there.

------
fishanz
It's gotten so bad that I actually suspect competitors have planted sabetours
in the company ranks.

------
nikdaheratik
Yet another pointless example of how FUD dominates tech articles. Are there
any verifiable data to back up their claims, like actual sales numbers
dropping or even a single losing quarter? Any new competitors that may disrupt
the market? Does the article make a testable prediction? Are they willing to
bet anything tangible to back that up?

If the answer to most/all of these questions is "no" you may be dealing with
another example of time-wasting BS.

------
tiredwired
Whoever decided the new Apple TV would not support bluetooth keyboards should
be fired.

